
How to find a job in a tech company helping to combat climate change? - leventov
https://medium.com/@leventov/how-to-find-a-job-in-a-tech-company-helping-to-combat-climate-change-practical-guide-e212e262a32
======
igor47
This is amazing, thanks so much for making this list. I spent a bunch of time
looking for an impactful job in this space, and found it hard in the bay area
-- a hub of consumer tech and tech b2b, but too expensive for companies doing
this kind of work.

~~~
rolltiide
Nobody:

Companies owned by Foundations for 150 years:

Every company making revenues doing impact work:

Tech companies: We're going to prove that capitalism and impact aren't
incompatible ideas! We even formed a B-Corporation, it has a different letter
so you know we are serious! You have to work below market because you love our
vision!

~~~
troydavis
> Tech companies: We're going to prove that capitalism and impact aren't
> incompatible ideas! We even formed a B-Corporation, it has a different
> letter so you know we are serious!

Instead of snarky insults, can you suggest some changes you'd make to the B
Corporation requirements? Anyone who jumps through B Corp certification
([https://bcorporation.net/certification/meet-the-
requirements](https://bcorporation.net/certification/meet-the-requirements))
has at least good intentions and willingness to spend time and money on them.

So, give them some constructive suggestions. If someone reading this thread
wants to consider and disclose the company's impact on society, employees, and
other non-shareholder stakeholders, what would you tell them to do?

~~~
rolltiide
Its snarky because there are large contributors to the tech sector whose
profits simply funnel up to charitable organizations because they are owned by
them.

The latest iteration of impact is born from ignorance of whats already out
there and this is mutually exclusive of getting B Corp statutes passed and
choosing to use them.

It is just Shariah compliant organizations rebranded for an islamaphobic
audience (or maybe specifically “Shariah”-phobic). Kind of cute, I can
understand how people are unaware of contexts outside of “theocratic human
rights abuses”.

Constructive suggestions on B Corp? Its fine what they are trying to do,
standardizing what impact even is and streamlining it with a single
incorporation. I dont have any quantitative analysis of B Corp efficacy, does
anyone? Foundations on the other hand are forced to make charitable grants
annually, and this is quantifiable. they simply own shares of C-Corps,
therefore many C-Corp workers are doing impact work whether they made that
conscious decision or not.

